# Ordinary letters from Europe(Moscow) to Singapore



## opag78 (Feb 26, 2010)

Does anybody has any idea how long an ordinary letter from Europe, more specifically Moscow / Russia, will take to reach Singapore? 

(I assume Airmail is ordinary) 

Thank You for any help !


----------



## eleewhm (Mar 13, 2010)

should be about 8 - 14 days... arrival..


----------

